# KotoR(Teil 1) Problem mit Konsole



## Smoky_McPod (17. Mai 2005)

Hab ein Problem mit der Konsole, da sich diese nicht öffnen lässt.
Habe aber in der Datei "Konfigurationseinstellungen" unter dem Abschnitt [Game Options] schon "Enable Cheats=1" eingegeben. Dann sollt man ja mit   SHIFT + ^    die Konsole öfnen können. Geht aber nich   
Wenn jemand einen Ratschlag parat hat, würde es mich sehr freuen, diesen zu hören.
Also dann: Bin gespannt, welcher kluge Kopf zuerst helfen kann


----------



## bsekranker (17. Mai 2005)

Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein Problem mit der Konsole, da sich diese nicht öffnen lässt.
> Habe aber in der Datei "Konfigurationseinstellungen" unter dem Abschnitt [Game Options] schon "Enable Cheats=1" eingegeben. Dann sollt man ja mit   SHIFT + ^    die Konsole öfnen können. Geht aber nich
> Wenn jemand einen Ratschlag parat hat, würde es mich sehr freuen, diesen zu hören.
> Also dann: Bin gespannt, welcher kluge Kopf zuerst helfen kann


Ich zitiere mal:



			
				[url=http://weltdercheats.de/cheats/1881/Star_Wars_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic/ schrieb:
			
		

> Welt der Cheats[/url]]Öffne mit einem Texteditor die Datei "swkotor.ini". Gib dort unter "Game Options" den Text "EnableCheats=1" ein. Nun kannst du während des Spiels per [^] die Konsole öffnen.


So wie's aussieht muss du nur das [Shift] weglassen...


----------



## Smoky_McPod (17. Mai 2005)

Erst mal dank ich dir für deine Hilfe.
Allerdings möcht ich noch anmerken, dass dein Tipp nur zur Hälfte richtig is(meine KotoR-Version betreffend). Die SCHIFT-Taste muss man auch gedrückt halten. Der einzige Fehler bei mir war wohl das Leerzeichen zwischen EnableCheats.
Was ich noch herausgefunden habe is, dass es da Unterschiede diesbezüglich bei verschiedenen Versionen gibt. Mal muss man angeblich nur   ^   drücken, mal    SHIFT + ^
Aber wie gesagt, trotzdem noch mal danke !!! Dafür gibts nen


----------



## SirYzerman (17. Mai 2005)

Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein Problem mit der Konsole, da sich diese nicht öffnen lässt.
> Habe aber in der Datei "Konfigurationseinstellungen" unter dem Abschnitt [Game Options] schon "Enable Cheats=1" eingegeben. Dann sollt man ja mit   SHIFT + ^    die Konsole öfnen können. Geht aber nich
> Wenn jemand einen Ratschlag parat hat, würde es mich sehr freuen, diesen zu hören.
> Also dann: Bin gespannt, welcher kluge Kopf zuerst helfen kann



Du weißt aber auch das die  "Console" unsichtbar bleibt.  Aber Du merkst trotzdem wenn sich die Console öffnet, denn dann sind läßt sich die Figur  nicht mehr steuern.  Danach die Befehle (denk an die Pausen , vor den Werten).


----------



## Smoky_McPod (17. Mai 2005)

SirYzerman am 17.05.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir is die Konsole aber sichtbar. Zumindest kann ich das lesen, was ich eingebe.


----------



## Rosini (18. Mai 2005)

Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SirYzerman am 17.05.2005 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Knights of the Old Republic ist die Konsole Sichtbar. Nur in Teil 2 ist sie unsichtbar, und musst probieren, wann die Konsole nun offen ist, und wann nicht. Da du dein Problem schon gelöst hast, brauch ich  auch nichts weiter dazu sagen^^

MfG, Rosini


----------



## jediknight1 (18. Mai 2005)

Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ein Problem mit der Konsole, da sich diese nicht öffnen lässt.
> Habe aber in der Datei "Konfigurationseinstellungen" unter dem Abschnitt [Game Options] schon "Enable Cheats=1" eingegeben. Dann sollt man ja mit   SHIFT + ^    die Konsole öfnen können. Geht aber nich
> Wenn jemand einen Ratschlag parat hat, würde es mich sehr freuen, diesen zu hören.
> Also dann: Bin gespannt, welcher kluge Kopf zuerst helfen kann



Wenn es nach den Versuchen nicht klappt, nimm den Trainer. Da ist auch jede menge möglich.


----------



## Tharion-Kalar (21. Mai 2005)

jediknight1 am 18.05.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Smoky_McPod am 17.05.2005 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! Ich bin vielleicht ein wenig spät dran, aber: Der Cheat funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich hab´s bisher auf jede erdenkliche Weise eingegeben, es will einfach nicht. Anstatt dass sich ne Console öffnet, öffnet sich immer sofort der Menü Bildschirm. Wenn ich alos auf SHIFT drücke, ändert sich zwar mein Sichtfeld, und ich sehe den Chara nichtmehr, aber spätestens wenn ich die taste L  (in einem Wort) drücke, kommt dieser dümmliche Menübildschirm (ihr wisst schon, wo die ganzen Items und so angezeigt werden...)  

Ich weiß nicht, warum es bei mir nicht funktioniert. Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich die englische Version des Spiels spiele? Aber die Cheats müssten doch trotzdem funktionieren, oder?  

*am verzweifeln ist*     

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand von euch helfen....
Danke schon mal im Vorraus,   

Tharion Kalar


----------

